# CA County Bans Flavored Smoking, Federal to follow



## Smoker1 (Jul 26, 2022)

So here in Sacramento County in California, Today starts the Ban on Flavored Tobacco, and Flavored Nicotine Products like Vape and eJuice. The Goal is to make People Quit, and also to prevent Underage Smoking/Vaping, claiming the Flavors, including Menthol attract Kids......

So what about the Flavored and Low Alcohol Content Flavored Drinks and Seltzers?????? Alcohol is addicting, can cause Health problems, and also lead to Aggression, Police Incidents, you name it. But again, the Flavors are there which would attract Kids, and the Lower Alcohol Content of certain Alcohol Drinks are a starting point, so why not Ban those???????? Also, there is a Federal attempt to Ban Flavored Tobacco and Nicotine as well. Basically, if it has a Smell or Taste that is other than normal and Natural Tobacco, they want it Banned.

https://fox40.com/news/local-news/s...w&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral

Swear, it seems like the California and now the Democratic Party want to tell People what they can and cannot do, next will be what we can and cannot Eat, Drink, only certain authorized Intimate Positions wanting to ban things they cant do or dont like, and basically be Communist.

NOTE: I dont care for Dems or Republicans. Both are messed up in their own ways. However, as bad as Trump was, yup, Biden and the Dems in more control coming after 2nd Amendment Rights, so you can not Protect or Defend yourself, your Family, Home, Business, or if needed, help Defend our Country from Enemies either Foreign, or Domestic., which is what it was put in there for, knowing full well, Criminals will still get their Weapons regardless what Bans, or Taxes, or Laws are put in place. Few Years ago, in the Bay Area, a FBI Vehicle was broken into, with the Agent's Credentials and Firearm Stolen. Not to mention, Read about how in a Southern CA Police Station, a ton of Ammunition was Stolen from Evidence. I tried looking the last one up, and also found a Sheriff Officer was selling Body Armor, Weapons and Ammo. So tell me how this "Gun Control" crap will work again??????????
Apparently now, there is even a Measure that will Prohibit the Sale, Transfer, or Import of ANY Firearm that has a Detachable Magazine.........yup, that would basically Violate the 2nd Amendment. Also love how Biden said that the Rights are not Absolute. So what other Rights will his Administration be going after????????


----------



## Viri (Jul 26, 2022)

Banning things always work, just look at weed.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Viri said:


> Banning things always work, just look at weed.


Exactly. Plus, it does not matter what Group or Party it is, if someone does not like something, they want to force that on everyone, and Ban it.

No Offense, even though it seems like People get Offended by anything these Days, but how about Banning Religion??? Unless your Religion can be Proven, and certain events can be reproduced (Woman getting Pregnant, without ANY Male involvement especially, I mean how the hell can that be done??? ), then need to stop pushing or forcing it onto People, and remove any and all Laws based on any Religion.

Personally, I believe People should be able to Practice whatever Religion they want, but dont push or force that onto others. Hell, even in the Army, in Basic Training, one of the things they Teach you is, for Ceremonies, they give you the Command to "Pray!". Even had one guy at Fort Lewis (now JBLM) in Washington in the Barracks always banging on my Door wanting me to go to Church with him, with me repeatedly telling him "NO!" .


----------



## AlexMCS (Jul 26, 2022)

I'd say ban psychotropic drugs and drinking alcohol too.
The world would be a much better place without those, being as misused as they are.
All cigarettes should have been banned decades ago, since they're damaging not only for the user, but those around him.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 26, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> I'd say ban psychotropic drugs and drinking alcohol too.
> The world would be a much better place without those, being as misused as they are.
> All cigarettes should have been banned decades ago, since they're damaging not only for the user, but those around him.


Well, Tobacco is used in some Native American Ceremonies, Whites just made a Cigarette use of it, and made it even worse than it was, I think. some Drugs have Medical Benifets from use, but People abuse the hell out of them. Alcohol.........yeah, should be, but here in the USA, the 18th Amendment and what happened in the 1930s here. So yeah. Hard to do on a Global Level.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 26, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Swear, it seems like the California and now the Democratic Party want to tell People what they can and cannot do,


Ah right, Democrats banning abortion for rape victims of 10 year olds, and telling them it's a benefit. Or preventing people for crossing state lines for an abortion because it would be
"
 would encourage “abortion tourism” and help “fly-in abortionists.”
"

Oh wait... I'm sorry, I miss spoke, that would be Republicans. And it's funny how fast you'll flip on this.
Republicans:"we support states rights"
(to be clear, biden can go screw himself. His lack of action is appalling)
State does something Republican doesn't like:




Finally, I'll ask. What is your source? like we're pretty much required to link a source of the article at this point due to rules within the political form.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Ah right, Democrats banning abortion for rape victims of 10 year olds, and telling them it's a benefit. Or preventing people for crossing state lines for an abortion because it would be
> "
> would encourage “abortion tourism” and help “fly-in abortionists.”
> "
> ...


https://fox40.com/news/local-news/s...w&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral

Updated the Post


----------



## KitChan (Jul 26, 2022)

Judging by the username, I suspect there is a chemically influenced bias in the thread.

I'll put my bias here: I've lived with asthma my whole life and lighting a ciggarette is a threat on my life.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 26, 2022)

KitChan said:


> Judging by the username, I suspect there is a chemically influenced bias in the thread.
> 
> I'll put my bias here: I've lived with asthma my whole life and lighting a ciggarette is a threat on my life.


Then dont Smoke. Your Choice. Dont force your Choice onto others. Also, dont blame others who do Smoke, when there are Environmental factors as well, specifically, Vehicle Emissions, Factory Emissions, Fireplaces, Fires started up by idiots, BBQs, you name it.


----------



## KitChan (Jul 26, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Then dont Smoke. Your Choice. Dont force your Choice onto others.


Don't force your choice to release toxic smog onto people who like breathing.



Smoker1 said:


> Fires started up by idiots


eg cigarettes


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 26, 2022)

I find this a bit ironic given that California was the trailblazer state to push the needle on legalization of marijuana to the point that now its anything but federally made legal now since a majority of states have followed suit since then. Also the same state experimenting with the legalization of magic mushrooms as well. But flavored tobacco products is a step too far? 

Don't mind me, I'll just be eating some gummies and brownies over here.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 26, 2022)

Ban it all


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 26, 2022)

KitChan said:


> Don't force your choice to release toxic smog onto people who like breathing.
> 
> 
> eg cigarettes


Toxic Smog??? Tell that to everyone Driving Vehicles also. Fires started by Cigarettes maybe, but also Camp Fires that are not allowed, Lightning Strikes, or Machinery, or Accidents, or even from a PG&E Issue


----------



## Xzi (Jul 26, 2022)

Vapes/e-juice definitely need some tighter regulations on them, a concerning amount of them come from China and/or are full of toxic metals.  An outright ban is probably a step too far though, and might very well cause the Streisand effect.  Most of your post is just nonsensical ranting, however.  This begins and ends as a states' rights issue.  Any legislation on the federal level would be DOA in the Senate.  Republicans always reserve the right to kill off their own constituents if it makes them money in the process.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 26, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Toxic Smog??? Tell that to everyone Driving Vehicles also. Fires started by Cigarettes maybe, but also Camp Fires that are not allowed, Lightning Strikes, or Machinery, or Accidents, or even from a PG&E Issue


Try to ban lightning strikes lol


----------



## Viri (Jul 26, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I find this a bit ironic given that California was the trailblazer state to push the needle on legalization of marijuana


I would say that was more Washington state and Colorado than California.


----------



## Viri (Jul 26, 2022)

I can't wait to see if we're going to have drug dealers smuggling Menthol Cigarettes from Mexico, and selling them in the US. I guess Menthol "loosie" will cost 10 times more.


----------

